# PC Build for editing & storage



## UlisesG1284 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys. Started a PC build for the purpose editing & storing my pictures. I will be installing Photoshop Elements 11 to edit. Wanted some input to see if what I have will serve this purpose or if I should be exchanging some of these parts. I am completely new to all of this. I picked up my camera last year and am still learning a lot.

MB: Asus P8Z77-V
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770 3.4GHz
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16Gb DDR3 1600
Primary Hard Drive: OC Z VTX4 128GB SSD
Secondary Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 2T Drive
Case: Thermaltake Commander MS-1
PSU: Thermaltake TR-500

Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would add a decent video card to that list!


----------



## UlisesG1284 (Jan 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I would add a decent video card to that list!



Any minimum specs I should be looking at? I was under the impression that since I don't plan on doing any video editing I would be ok without one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

UlisesG1284 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you going to be using photoshop? If so, a decent video card will help with some things... as Photoshop will use hardware acceleration


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

OpenGL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## unpopular (Jan 17, 2013)

And increasingly so: OpenCL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (and others like it)


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 18, 2013)

UlisesG1284 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adobe Creative Suite 6 Master Collection - Tech specs


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2013)

For Elements 11

Edit pictures | Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 - Tech specs


----------



## BobSaget (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd get a five in one card reader to slip in that 3.5 slot under the two usb ports.  specs all look good, never used an asus board but I'm sure it will be more than capable.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 18, 2013)

I use onboard video now, recently switched from a video card that was adobe recommended for photoshop, and I literally see 0 difference in photoshop or vegas editing.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> I use onboard video now, recently switched from a video card that was adobe recommended for photoshop, and I literally see 0 difference in photoshop or vegas editing.


How To Choose A Good Eye Doctor - What to look for

:lmao:


----------



## UlisesG1284 (Jan 19, 2013)

Guess I'm going to have to look for a decent video card and of ccourse order my 27" Dell IPS Panel Monitor. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## CanadiaNikon (Jan 19, 2013)

Your processor has Intel HD4000 Integrated Graphics.  In your situation, I would not bother with the video card.


----------



## Ballistics (Jan 19, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > I use onboard video now, recently switched from a video card that was adobe recommended for photoshop, and I literally see 0 difference in photoshop or vegas editing.
> ...



My vision is perfectly fine. Tell me what I am not seeing then, since a video card is so widely recommended.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 19, 2013)

Onboard memory cards generally have something like 100mb to 256mb of video memory. Some don't even have dedicated memory. They just allocate RAM to either data reading/writing, or video, whichever needs it.

It's generally not the best option for photo or video editing, but if it works for you then more power to ya lol


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 19, 2013)

Make sure your case is big enough for a third hard drive (and your P/W has a enough nads to drive it).  Get a second 2tb.  or even a 3tb.  A slow one cheap one.

And install a sync program to keep your data drive synced to it at all times (one way, data drive is master).

And I'd get a nice big 30" dell or apple cinema monitor.  We have them at work, and the next workstation I buildfor myself, I'm definitely getting one.  However, they have specific video board requirements (2550x1600 resolution) is DOUBLE CHANNEL DVI (or whatever they call it).  The monitor should last 10 years so the $1200 cost isn't _that_ bad.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jan 21, 2013)

I would get the "K" model i7 3770 and overclock it, that would help with your video encoding.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2013)

Fox_Racing_Guy said:


> I would get the "K" model i7 3770 and overclock it, that would help with your video encoding.



What about a i7 Extreme? wouldn't that be better with multi tasking since it has more cores and threads?


----------



## UlisesG1284 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't plan on doing any video editing at this time. The PC will be mostly for editing and storage of pictures. I also need to figure what the best way to backup my pictures. I'm thinking of getting a second hard drive and probably burning pictures to CD after any session. 

Now to learn how to use PS Elements.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jan 22, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Fox_Racing_Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I would get the "K" model i7 3770 and overclock it, that would help with your video encoding.
> ...



 It sure would be better but the LGA 2011 X processors alone cost almost $1,100 Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) LGA 2011 150W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80619i73970X 

The 3770 V the 3770K is only a $30 difference and well worth it for the overclocking boost.


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Jan 23, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> UlisesG1284 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



do u know if photoshop will utilize a cross fire setup?


----------

